# What kind of African Cichlids are these??



## jenn134 (Nov 14, 2014)

Please go to my facebook page and look at the pics of the cichlids and let me know what you think they are
I for some reason can't upload the pics onto here 
Please help me find out what kind of African Cichlids these are

Jennifer Stuard 
is the name to look up on Face book
Thank you to who ever help me with this

Again

Thank you
Jenn


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi Jenn and Welcome to C-F!!!

Follow the link in my signature for how to post pics to get the most responses. Only those people with a Facebook account can view your page.


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

Not exactly just one Jennifer Stuard on Facebook... going to have to post some links or pictures as described above.


----------



## jenn134 (Nov 14, 2014)

I have tried putting pics on here and it won't let me


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

Did you read this?

viewtopic.php?f=4&t=255444


----------



## The Cichlid Guy (Oct 18, 2014)

If you've already uploaded them to Facebook, you can use the links found when right clicking those pictures, just follow the instructions listed above.

I actually took the time to find a Jennifer Stuard from Toledo, OH, and I still couldn't view almost everything on your page.


----------



## jenn134 (Nov 14, 2014)

I don't know what I'm doing wrong if anything??


----------



## The Cichlid Guy (Oct 18, 2014)

I think you're using the HTML code, when you need to use the BBC code.

But to answer your question, the yellow one looks like an Auratus, the blue one is either a Maingano or Johanni, and the pink blur is probably some sort of hybrid peacock.


----------



## jenn134 (Nov 14, 2014)

Thank you for answering my question


----------



## jenn134 (Nov 14, 2014)

The pink one is a albino of some sort


----------



## The Cichlid Guy (Oct 18, 2014)

I agree. Try to grab some more pictures when they're less active, and it'll be easier to identify them with certainty.

And don't give up on posting pictures. You can use the preview button to see if the links work before posting.


----------



## jenn134 (Nov 14, 2014)

The pink one never stops moving he/she swims around like it's on some kind of drug LOL is that normal for this type of fish??


----------



## jenn134 (Nov 14, 2014)

I posted better pics on Facebook


----------



## jenn134 (Nov 14, 2014)

Has anyone looked at the New pics yet??


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

You really need to figure out posting pics to this site if you want us to see them.


----------



## jenn134 (Nov 14, 2014)

I have been trying and nothing works I'm sorry


----------



## jenn134 (Nov 14, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/jennifer.stuar ... =3&theater

try copy and paste this and see if you can see my pic

Please let me know

Jenn


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

Now that the pics are shown, it's easier to take a look.


----------



## jenn134 (Nov 14, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?f ... =3&theater


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

The pics shown above are -
1. Melanochromis auratus
2. Not a cichlid, its a barb of some sort. Green tiger barb?

I don't know if there are others - none of the links to facebook worked. Not like I'd be able to see anything if they had, since I'm not a member of that particular club...


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

The barb is _Pethia cumingii_, the Cuming's Barb. Not as common as they used to be, but not rare, either.


----------



## jenn134 (Nov 14, 2014)

the barb has died  
I don't know how but he/she didn't make it for some reason but the rest of my fish seem to be fine


----------

